# Tipp: Dezentrale P2P alternative für WhatsApp, Signal, Skype

## ChrisJumper

Ich weiß ihr könnt das alles nicht mehr hören weil es wirklich sehr viele alternativen gibt. Aber schaut euch https://jami.net/ mal an. Das ist ein GNU und somit FOSS Software.

Ich muss das jetzt nur noch ein wenig testen, wäre toll wenn wir da auch ein ebuild für hätten!

Viele Grüße

Edit: Ahrg das sollte eigentlich im Diskussionsforum landen und nicht hier. Sorry.

----------

## schmidicom

Also mich überzeugt das so auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich.

- Bis ich auf deren Webseite nur schon einen Link ins Repo gefunden habe hat es viel zu lange gedauert, so etwas gehört in den Downloadbereich.

- Der Linux-Client scheint sich voll auf die Umgebung Gnome zu konzentrieren, für KDE-User interessiert sich dort offenbar niemand.

- Um dafür ein ebuild schreiben zu können müsste erst mal jemand deren Installtions-Python-Script auseinander nehmen, den eine Anleitung wie man es kompiliert habe ich in deren Doku auf die schnelle auch nicht gefunden.

Das sind schon mal drei Punkte bei denen ich ein eher ungutes Gefühl bekomme, aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch einfach nur an mir...

EDIT:

Es gibt ein Flatpak dafür: https://flathub.org/apps/details/net.jami.Jami

----------

## misterjack

Gnome Client ^^ Dafür hat es aber ganz schön viele QT5 Abhängigkeiten:

 *Quote:*   

> Depends: libqt5sql5-sqlite, gnupg, libargon2-1 (>= 0~20171227), libasound2 (>= 1.0.16), libavcodec58 (>= 7:4.0), libavdevice58 (>= 7:4.0), libavfilter7 (>= 7:4.0), libavformat58 (>= 7:4.1), libavutil56 (>= 7:4.0), libayatana-appindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libc6 (>= 2.29), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.12.0), libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 (>= 0.91., libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.9.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.25.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.39.90), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.21.5), libhogweed4 (>= 3.4.1~rc1~), libixml10 (>= 1:1.8.0), libjsoncpp1 (>= 1.7.4), libnatpmp1 (>= 20150609), libnettle6 (>= 3.4~), libnm0 (>= 1.0.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango-1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpulse0 (>= 0.99.1), libqrencode4 (>= 3.2.0), libqt5core5a (>= 5.12.2), libqt5dbus5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.0.2) | libqt5gui5-gles (>= 5.0.2), libqt5sql5 (>= 5.0.2), libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0), libstdc++6 (>= 9), libswresample3 (>= 7:4.0), libswscale5 (>= 7:4.0), libudev1 (>= 183), libupnp13 (>= 1:1.8.3), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 (>= 2.15.1), libx11-6, libyaml-cpp0.6 (>= 0.6.2), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Na ich bin auch ein wenig Skeptisch. Da steckt wohl auch ein Unternehmen dahinter das dieses Ding im Auftrag gebaut hat. Was ja aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss, wenn man das mit Fördermitteln erstellt.

Gnome ist es wahrscheinlich weil die halt diesen Linux-Smartphone Desktop machen und dieses Programm wohl auch eher für Smartphones ausgelegt ist.

Ich hatte mich auch zuerst begeistert gezeigt weil es halt einen P2P Ansatz hat und SIP und Videotelefonie scheinbar gut umsetzt. Klar dafür gibt es auch viele Möglichkeiten aber bisher war sowohl WEB-RTC als auch andere Ansätze immer ein wenig schwierig, zumal es oft für andere Betriebssysteme wie Windows, Mac oder Android keinen Clienten gab.

Hier gibts halt auch bei f-droid schon mal die Android Version. Was as ganze etwas unkomplizierter macht.

Gibt es denn da für SIP bessere Programme unter Linux/Gentoo?

----------

## schotter

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Gibt es denn da für SIP bessere Programme unter Linux/Gentoo?

 

Zoiper, am Smartphone ganz okay, ob die Desktop-Version genauso gut ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

----------

